# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Rum Zulmü ve Kıbrıs Türkü >  Rum Zülmunu Unutturmayacağoz

## ceyda

Larnaka kazasına bağlı bölgelerde 1963ten Barış Harekatının yapıldığı 1974e kadar Kıbrıs Türkünün varoluş mücadelesinde şehit düşenler Yeni İskeledeki Larnaka Şehitler Anıtı önünde düzenlenen törenle anıldı. 
Törene İskele Kaymakamı Bünyamin Merhametsiz, İskele Belediye Başkanı Halil İbrahim Orun, Kıbrıs Türk Barış Kuvvetleri, Güvenlik Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı, Kıbrıs TMT Mücahitler Derneği, Şehit Aileleri ve Malul Gaziler Derneği temsilcileri, bölge okullarından öğrenciler ve kurum kuruluş temsilcileri katıldı. 
Törende anıta çelenk konuldu, saygı duruşunda bulunuldu, saygı atışı yapıldı ve İstiklal Marşı eşliğinde bayraklar göndere çekildi. Öğrencilerin şiirler de okuduğu törende İskele Belediye Başkanı Halil İbrahim Orun da günün anlam ve önemini belirten konuşmayı yaptı. Kıbrıs Türk Mukavemet Teşkilatı Mücahitler Derneği temsilcisi Ali Abdurrahmanoğlunun da konuştuğu törenin sonunda şehitler adına dua da okundu. 

ORUN: RUMLARIN BAKIŞI HALA AYNI 
İskele Belediye Başkanı Halil Orun, konuşmasında, Kıbrıslı Türkler adına adada zor dönemlerin adanın İngilizlere kiralanması ile başladığını, bunun zaman içerisinde varoluş mücadelesine dönüştüğünü anlattı. 
Adanın İngilizlere bırakıldığı Lozan Antlaşması ile de Yunanistanın adayı ele geçirme çalışmalarına başladığına dikkat çeken Orun, 1950lerde sokak çatışmaları ve pusularla Kıbrıslı Türklerin öldürülmeye başlandığını anlattı. 
TMTnin kuruluşunu da anlatan Orun, 21 Aralık 1963te başlayan Kıbrıslı Rum ve Yunanistanın Kıbrıslı Türkleri yok etme girişiminin, TMT çatısı altında mücadele veren mücahitler sayesinde başarılamadığına dikkat çekti. 
Kıbrıslı Rumların 1963-1974 yılları arasında bir taraftan katliam yaparken diğer taraftan da, Kıbrıslı Türkleri hükümete karşı saldırıya geçen terörist ve eşkıya olarak gösterme çalışması sürdürdüğünü, bunların da İngiltere ve ABD ajansları tarafından dünyaya duyurulduğunu ifade eden Orun, Kıbrısa gönderilen Birleşmiş Milletler askerlerinin de niyetinin Kıbrıslı Türkleri öldürülmeden kurtarmak değil Kıbrıs Cumhuriyetini korumak olduğunu vurguladı. 
Orun, Biz saldırgan eşkıya terörist Rumlar hükümet güçleri. İşte dünyanın bu bakışı halen daha devam etmektedir dedi. 

103 KÖYDEN GÖÇ OLDU 
21 Aralık 1963 yılında patlak verilen olayların ardından Larnaka sancağına bağlı 43 köyde mücadele verilmeye başlandığını ifade eden Orun, Rum saldırılarına karşı 103 köyden Kıbrıslı Türklerin göç etmek zorunda kaldığını ve bu insanların Türkiye Kızılayının yardımları ile hayatta kalabildiğini anlattı. 
Öğrencilere seslenen Orun, Babalarımız, dedelerimiz atalarımız neler çekti, bunları çok iyi bilmemiz lazım. Kıbrıs tarihini ezberlemeniz gerekir ki içinde bulunduğunuz günlerin kıymetini bilesiniz dedi. 
1963ten 1974e kadar tüm dünyanın gözü önünde Kıbrıslı Türklere yapılan saldırılara karşı kimsenin kılının kıpırdamadığının altını çizen Orun, Kıbrıs Türkünün bugün KKTC sayesinde tüm dünya ile ilişki kurabildiğini bu nedenle KKTCye sahip çıkılması gerektiğini vurguladı. 
Orun, Bugün tanınmamış olabiliriz ama bilmeliyiz ki bu devlet sayesinde bu Kıbrıs Türkü sonsuza kadar varlığını sürdürebilir dedi. 
Bugün Kıbrıslı Rumların Bu toprakların tümü benim anlayışında olduğu için bir antlaşma imzalanamadığını vurgulayan Orun, Bugün daha uyanık olmamız gerekir çünkü her an ne olacağı hiç belli değildir dedi. 

ABDURRAHMANOĞLU: ANAVATANA ŞÜKRAN 

Kıbrıs Türk Mukavemet Teşkilatı Mücahitler Derneği temsilcisi Ali Abdurrahmanoğlu ise, 21 Aralık 1963te başlayan olaylarda Kıbrıs Türküne verdiği destekten dolayı anavatan Türkiyeye minnet duygularını ifade etti. 
Pek çok şehitler verdiklerini ancak mücadeleyi hiç bırakmadıklarını belirten Abdurrahmanoğlu, bugün Larnakalı mücahitler olarak halen daha mücahit ruhu ile yaşadıklarını söyledi. 
Abdurrahmanoğlu, 1963-1974 arasında Larnaka kazasına bağlı bölgeler olan Yıldırım, Mormenekşe, Cevizli, Geçitkale-Boğaziçi, Alaminyo, Terazi ve Taşkent köylerinde verilen şehitleri anımsattı.

----------

